# Flaky loaves



## craftygirl01 (Dec 27, 2017)

Any ideas why my M&P loaves are flaky after unmoldimg them? Been doing loaves for about 2 months with the same supplies and the same way and then yesterday when I unmolded them the sides were flaky. Thanks


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 28, 2017)

Can you post a pic? I can’t visualize what you mean by flaky.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Dec 29, 2017)

The big ones. The are mostly at the bottom


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 29, 2017)

It looks like some of the soap is just sticking to the mold. I don’t know how to prevent it. One thing you can do to make it look better after you cut is to wet your finger and rub it along the edge. This will smooth out the roughness and no one will be able to tell that it ever looked flaky.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok thank you so much!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 30, 2017)

Not sure either, but I mainly use silicone molds.  If you are using plastic or paper type molds, like milk cartons, put some oil non stick spray that is use for cooking on a paper tower, and then pass it around the mold for easier unmolding.

It will not hurt your soap, and pehaps prevent the flaking if it was caused by the mold.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Jan 2, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Not sure either, but I mainly use silicone molds.  If you are using plastic or paper type molds, like milk cartons, put some oil non stick spray that is use for cooking on a paper tower, and then pass it around the mold for easier unmolding.
> 
> It will not hurt your soap, and pehaps prevent the flaking if it was caused by the mold.


I have better luck with my 2 lb plastic loaf mold then I do with my silicone 2 lb mold here lately. I'll try it again soon and see if it helps any.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 3, 2018)

craftygirl01 said:


> I have better luck with my 2 lb plastic loaf mold then I do with my silicone 2 lb mold here lately. I'll try it again soon and see if it helps any.


 

For MP or CP?

because if it is CP, maybe you are unmolding to soon?  Silicone molds never stick for me!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 3, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> For MP or CP?
> 
> because if it is CP, maybe you are unmolding to soon? Silicone molds never stick for me!


 
She'd doing MP....this is the MP section


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 4, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> She'd doing MP....this is the MP section


 

duh Another face palm moment for me ....


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 4, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> duh Another face palm moment for me ....


 
You just made my morning.....thanks for the laugh.  I've done it myself.  Especially when trying to post from my phone, I can't always see where the posts are.


----------



## craftygirl01 (Jan 5, 2018)

It's ok. Yeah im doing M&P. Might have been my base I'm using a new base


----------

